# Unexpected dinner guest,



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Tonight while cooking dinner I saw a eastern Garter snake chilling on the grill cover that was on the ground.
This was the most docile garter I have ever seen, Very COOL..

heres a few pics


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats cool I have a bunch in my backyard.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a neat snake, I want one


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice.

I used to catch westerns when I lived in BC. Some were wilely but some were downright placid. We used to keep them for a day or two and then release them. Good ol' days, LOL.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

anyone ever snaged a wild blue morf garter there the coolest of all i seen on the other summer and my friend breeds red ones


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have seen a really blue, they look good. i think the san francisco gartner snake looks ace


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice pics! Here in WI we have the same snake. They're usually nippy when caught and always musk! 
We also have the "Butlers Garter", wich is endangered and has halted local building projects in the area in the name of species conservation.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

It did spray a musk when I pick it up but it totally missed me, at first I though it pissed on me but then I realized snakes don't piss liquid, its more like solid urine mixed in with the poo.
I always thought the musk was secreaded(sp?) from the skin and not sprayed from the anal opening? But I guess not.

This thing was awesome, actually more doclie than my Ball Python

I tried looking for it today but could find it.

Would have kept it as a pet if I had another encloseure...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The musk is discharged from glands at the base of tail. I think what missed you was pee and poopoo. Good anyways! 
I did occassionally capture a docile one. But, most put up a stink...litterally.


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> The musk is discharged from glands at the base of tail. I think what missed you was pee and poopoo. Good anyways!
> I did occassionally capture a docile one. But, most put up a stink...litterally.


very well could have been, but if that is what missed me, then this snake never musked..
There was absolutely no odor or wetness at all, except for that initial "blast".


----------

